# Sundance(aka Sonny) & Shenoah Journal -very sad-



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Now that I have had him 2 months he has put on about 75-100 lbs.I have dewormed him and gave him sandclear per vet. I have only ridden him twice because of his weight.Now he has rain rot, hopefully I wont have alot of problems with him because of his age.We love him dearly, he is a very sweet horse.He will follow you around like a puppy dog.I feel great about taking him him, he is the one that cost me the most money but I think he is worth it, even if we dont ride him, he has a loving home and all the feed and hay he wants,I would'nt trade him for the world.here is a pic of him when I got him in april you can see the differents from then to now, the last pic I posted of him in may.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I will post more recent pics of him as soon as I can find my camera, darn kids,lol they like to take my camera.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

well I found my camera so here are more pics of him, his topline, thats what I'm trying to get filled in, I think I will be able to ride him soon


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I dont understand how people can let an animal starve to death. God bless you for taking Sonny in and giving him his life back.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont how people can do it either, my horses come first.Alot of people ask me why I paid money for him and I say I just could not pass him up, I felt I had to take him home, even if he would have been a pasture mate.I had to give him a chance. Now he is a beautiful horse, gaining weight really good and easy to ride for anyone.His rainrot is gone and hair is growing back, he follows you around and he loves to get into things.omg,I caught him one day eating cat food that was out for my cats.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

hahahaha. thats great. i think some of the best horses are the rescued ones.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I figured I'd post some pics of him, I think he has gained all the weight he needs,dont want to put too much stress on his joints.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow!! I can hardly believe that it is the same horse. You have done wonders with him. He looks so happy and healthy now. Beautiful boy!!

Good on you for saving his life.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! That doesnt even look like the same horse!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Jilllyann he doesn't look like the same horse. He looks amazing!


----------

